# Vogue Knitting Live New York



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Anyone planning to go? I bought a ticket on-line ($7.50) for the Marketplace for Saturday, January 18. This once a year event takes place at the Marriott Hotel in Manhattan and is filled with great demos, lectures, classes and of course shopping. Last year I got a bunch of yarn for free.


----------



## Dot700 (Jan 11, 2013)

How I envy you. I would love to go but live in Alberta and it is a little far for me. Have a good time.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

That sounds like a good way to spend a Saturday. What is the Marketplace?


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Wish I lived close enough to go!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> That sounds like a good way to spend a Saturday. What is the Marketplace?


Its hard to describe but its a huge convention of everything "knitting" and of course crochetting too. Like Disneyland for knitters. All of the vendors are there, there are yarn stations where you can sample new yarns. Last year there was a station where you could get measured for patterns. Lots of runways shows with the top designers. Tons of special classes (these are expensive and fill up fast). It is a little overwhelming. Expect to spend at least one whole day there. You can buy a ticket for the whole event Friday thru Sunday - but last year I got a one day pass and it was more than enough. Last week they had a special price on a ticket - just $7.50. This gets you into everything except the classes of course. Patons was giving out samples of yarn for free and teaching knitting to newbies. it is so much fun! Check out the website at Vogue Knitting Live.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I will check it out now.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Dot700 said:


> How I envy you. I would love to go but live in Alberta and it is a little far for me. Have a good time.


 :thumbup:

Me, too!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I am considering the trip most likely come down on the train. I would love to meet you.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I am considering the trip most likely come down on the train. I would love to meet you.


Great! I'll PM my cell # and we can meet when we get there.

Jeanne


----------



## kniton (Feb 23, 2011)

Did you see the recent post on this? A number of KPers are arranging to meet. If you can't find the thread, let me know and I will try and find it for you.

How I wish I could go but it's a bit far for me. Wish someone from my area was going.....


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

I was tempted to buy one or two of the 1/2 price classes when they were offered, but I never decide until the last minute, when I know the weather forecast.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

A few of us are planning to meet. PM me for details and my cell#


----------



## Ursula62 (Dec 29, 2012)

I too picked up a ticket at half price. I missed Stitches East this year. While I love going to the Sheep and Fiber Fest in Rhinebeck NY there are few manufacturers reps there. Counting the days and praying for good weather.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Ursula62 said:


> I too picked up a ticket at half price. I missed Stitches East this year. While I love going to the Sheep and Fiber Fest in Rhinebeck NY there are few manufacturers reps there. Counting the days and praying for good weather.


If you want to meet up let me know. I will be there on Saturday. A group is planning to meet. I'll let you know the details if you send me a PM.


----------



## CALLI (Jun 23, 2013)

I went for my 65th and retirement celebration. Thursday to Wednesday. Took in a Broadway show and a movie.
Stayed at the hotel, took 3 classes, bought yarn and a new suitcase to bring it all back home in.
So, if you are a yarnaholic, don't go!!!!!!!


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

I will try to go, sounds great


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh you are so lucky to be able to go to this event. I wish I could join you.... if I lived in NY, I'd be there in a heart beat.


----------



## cashgora (Apr 16, 2011)

i'll be there working as usual. welcome all to stop by & say hello. ask for Regina at Newton's Yarn Country booth.


----------



## benny's mom (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd love to go, but will have to wait and see how my schedule shapes up. Looked at the website and it looks very exciting!


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

I hope we can make it.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I am going too. I just got my ticket. Kathy S and I will be there. Would never travel to this alone. Thanks Kathy for letting me know and Thanks Jeannietta for posting the reminder.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> I am going too. I just got my ticket. Kathy S and I will be there. Would never travel to this alone. Thanks Kathy for letting me know and Thanks Jeannietta for posting the reminder.


Got my ticket too!
My pleasure Deb, we will have fun. Looking forward to meeting everyone.
Kathy


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Does the Marketplace ticket include the fashion shows?


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Everything is included in the price of admission except the classes.


----------



## JeanMarieG (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm going. Coming all the way from VA... Call me and we will all meet...

Jean-Marie Gaul @ 540-538-9382


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

I will be volunteering for Vogue Knitting. Im very excited.


----------

